# Hunting Yotes With An SKS Rifle



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Ever hunt Yotes with an SKS? The 7.62x39 (30 caliber bullet) packs more than enough punch to drop a yote in it's tracks. Anyone know what the effective range of the SKS is?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

straight shooter said:


> Ever hunt Yotes with an SKS?


I'm sure it's been done but why would you want to? Coyote calling is about sneaking in, sitting down, calling an animal in and hopefully firing a single well placed shot into an animal that could be as far 400yds. It's not about Playing Rambo in the woods trying to chase coyotes across the country side with the spray and pray mentality. I dont think the word SKS and the phrase "well placed bullet" go together. My opinion is based on my very limited knowledge of the SKS though.

It spits a heavy enough bullet to be effective out to probly 400yds plus. But dont quote me on that. I have no idea what the FPS is on that rifle though I'm assuming it's not more than 2,700fps.

But when you take into consideration the guns accuracy, Or lack there of (can you even mount a scope on the thing?) You'll have to subtract about 300yds from the original 400 I posted.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> straight shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ever hunt Yotes with an SKS?
> ...


 I'm not talking about playing Rambo. I'm saying a semi auto rifle topped with a good scope that is capable of 300 to 400 yards clean kills is better than a bolt action rifle.

Regardless of how you hunt yotes, chasing them with dogs or calling them with mouth calls or an electronic caller, I prefer a semi auto rifle for much quicker follow up shots.


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

I own an SKS and have taken one coyote with it. It's a fun gun to shoot, and packs plenty (overkill really) to drop a coyote, but accuracy is certainly a consideration. I consider mine to be similar to a 30-30 in terms of accuracy. I've practiced plenty with it and know its limitations. That being said, I wouldn't attempt a shot at a coyote-sized animal past 50 yds, as mentioned by bloodyblinddoors. I've also taken deer with it in the turtle mountains...but again, not much past 50 yds.

I drilled and tapped a chote scope mount on mine and mounted a red-dot site system which works nicely for that gun. Otherwise, as mentioned earlier, it's difficult to mount any kind of scope. Those other kinds of mounting systems that you can quickly take off and put back on are crap.

I think if you've practiced with the gun, like any weapon you plan to harvest game with, and are competent with it, you should use it. Just please know its limitations and be responsible. And anyone that thinks you could accurately engage a target 300-400 yards out with this gun is unrealistic

The first pic is of the scope mount w/a 3-9X40mm Nikon scope. The next is with the red-dot system on it. Good Luck!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never seen an SKS shoot with reliable accuracy much past 200 yards. Caliber wise, itll work, but its just not an accurate "mid-range" platform.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Ya have to dance with girl you brought to the party, however, the platform was deigned to shoot people at short range at a reasonable price.


----------

